# 9 Mẹo Ngủ Ngon Dành Cho Bà Bầu



## thuthuytatana (10/4/19)

Mang thai là thời điểm vô cùng khó khăn và vất vả, từ ăn uống di chuyển đi lại cho đến giấc ngủ đều không dễ dàng đối với các chị em, vậy làm sao để “con khỏe mẹ vui” trong giai đoạn này.

Với 9 Mẹo Ngủ Ngon Dành Cho Bà Bầu sau đây của TATANA sẽ giúp đỡ các mẹ bầu của chúng ta phần nào, giảm đi những vất vả, có được những giấc ngủ thật ngon và an toàn nhé:

*1. Ngủ nghiêng bên trái:*
Tư thế ngủ này cho phép máu lưu thông một cách tốt nhất, cung cấp nhanh chóng và đầy đủ oxy cũng như chất dinh dưỡng cho thai nhi, tử cung và thận của các “mẹ bầu” nhà ta.






_Ngủ nghiêng bên trái là tư thế được các chuyên gia khuyến khích nằm đối với các mẹ bầu _​*2. Uống nhiều nước:*
Uống nhiều nước trong ngày, nhưng các mẹ nhớ uống ít trước khi đi ngủ để tránh việc phải thức dậy đi vệ sinh thường xuyên, gây ảnh hưởng đến giấc ngủ của cả mẹ và thai nhi nhé.






_Uống nhiều nước giúp thanh lọc cơ thể tốt hơn_​*3. Ngủ kê đầu ở tư thế cao:*
Nếu bạn đang gặp phải tình trạng ợ nóng, ợ chua hãy ngủ với đầu ở vị trí cao với một chiếc gối nằm cao - hoặc tốt hơn, nâng cao đệm của bạn. Để tránh ợ nóng, ợ chua thì các mẹ bầu cũng nên tránh ăn đồ ăn cay, chua (như các sản phẩm từ cà chua, ớt), hoặc các loại thực phẩm chiên.






_Kê đầu cao sẽ giúp mẹ giảm chúng ợ chua, ợ nóng_​
*4. Tập thể dục thường xuyên:*
Tập thể dục thường xuyên, những động tác nhẹ nhàng, đơn giản hoặc yoga để giúp cơ thể luôn khỏe mạnh, cải thiện lưu thông máu và làm giảm chuột rút ở chân.






_Các tư thế yoga đơn giản hoặc các động tác thể dục nhẹ nhàng sẽ rất tốt cho mẹ bầu_​
*5. Sử dụng sản phẩm chuyên dụng cho mẹ bầu:*
Các loại gối và đệm dành riêng cho việc "mang thai"  có thể giúp bạn ngủ ngon hơn. Hãy sử dụng gối phù hợp hoặc gối thiết kế riêng dành cho bà bầu thường xuyên để hỗ trợ tối đa cơ thể của bạn.






_Hiện nay thị trường đã xuất hiện khá nhiều sản phẩm nệm, gối chuyên dụng để hỗ trợ giấc ngủ cho các mẹ bầu tốt hơn._​
*6. Ngủ trưa:*
Giấc ngủ trưa vô cùng cần thiết cho bà bầu. Một Cuộc thăm dò của NSF(National Sleep Foundation) cho thấy 51% phụ nữ đã mang thai hoặc đang mang thai gần đây báo cáo ít nhất dùng một ngày trong tuần ngủ trưa; 60% cho biết thường xuyên ngủ trưa vào cuối tuần. Tuy nhiên nên tránh các giấc ngủ ngắn trong ngày, một giấc ngủ trưa từ 30-50 phút đã là quá đủ rồi!

*7. Học một số kỹ thuật đơn giản:*
Học các kỹ thuật thư giãn và thở dành cho bà bầu sẽ giúp đỡ rất nhiều khi các cơn co thắt bắt đầu. Một bồn tắm đầy nước ấm hoặc tắm dưới vòi hoa sen trước khi đi ngủ sẽ là một sự lựa chọn không tồi chút nào.






_Bạn có thể dễ dàng tìm thấy thông tin các lớp học này trên internet để hỗ trợ cho quá trình mang thai của mình nhé._​
*8. Đánh giá tấm nệm hiện tại*
Đánh giá tấm nệm hiện tại của bạn và nếu nó đã quá cũ, có lẽ đến lúc phải thay thế rồi, đặc biệt là nếu nó nhiều hơn tám năm tuổi. Môi trường ngủ của bạn là quan trọng hơn bao giờ hết, cơ thể bạn đang thay đổi với nhu cầu mới mỗi ngày đó.

*9. Trao đổi với chuyên gia:*
Nói chuyện với bác sĩ của bạn nếu bạn phát hiện các vấn đề y tế, các khó khăn về mặt tâm lý hoặc gặp phải tình trạng mất ngủ kéo dài

TATANA​


----------



## tamngo (7/7/19)

Một ly sữa ngũ cốc trước khi đi ngủ cũng giúp mẹ bầu ngủ ngon và sữa non nhanh về nữa đó mẹ ơi.


----------



## thaixuan (7/7/19)

tamngo nói:


> Một ly sữa ngũ cốc trước khi đi ngủ cũng giúp mẹ bầu ngủ ngon và sữa non nhanh về nữa đó mẹ ơi.



Bạn hay uống sữa hạt loại nào vậy bạn, mình đang mang thai 8 tháng nên hỏi kinh nghiệm để có sữa non cho bé í.


----------



## tamngo (7/7/19)

thaixuan nói:


> Bạn hay uống sữa hạt loại nào vậy bạn, mình đang mang thai 8 tháng nên hỏi kinh nghiệm để có sữa non cho bé í.


Ah hồi đó mình hay uống ngũ cốc trộn giữa hạt óc chó, hạt hạnh nhân, hạt chia đó bạn. Vừa giúp sữa non về mà vừa cung cấp nhiều Omega-3 cho thai nhi lắm í. Mình mua mấy loại hạt này bên cửa hàng NTMart rồi về đi xay ra í.


----------



## sanho_95 (13/7/19)

thuthuytatana nói:


> Mang thai là thời điểm vô cùng khó khăn và vất vả, từ ăn uống di chuyển đi lại cho đến giấc ngủ đều không dễ dàng đối với các chị em, vậy làm sao để “con khỏe mẹ vui” trong giai đoạn này.
> 
> Với 9 Mẹo Ngủ Ngon Dành Cho Bà Bầu sau đây của TATANA sẽ giúp đỡ các mẹ bầu của chúng ta phần nào, giảm đi những vất vả, có được những giấc ngủ thật ngon và an toàn nhé:
> 
> ...


Trong khi mang bầu, các mẹ đúng là lo lắng về mọi điều làm mất ngủ. Bà bầu bị tê tay cũng là một nguyên nhân khiến các mẹ lo lắng.


----------

